# Electric Chandelier Candleabra



## ThatMOM (Aug 2, 2015)

This is a recycle project and was very easy.

Materials

1 Hanging dinning room light
1 Floor Lamp
JB Weld putty
Electrical tape
Spray Paint
Decor
Flicker candle bulbs

1) I started with my old dinning light that was taken down. Flip all the brackets to the opposite direction, take off the chain and then you just unscrew some bolts and pieces along the base until you find the height that you will want. At this time you also want to slide off the candle looking sleeves.

2) Unscrew any lights off of your floor lamp, I then spliced the end of the floor lamp at the top to allow the new upside down chandelier to spliced to it as well, using the electrical tape

3) To get the chandelier and lamp to adhere...it will be heavy, get a 2nd set of hands to hold the chandelier portion up as you roll the JB Weld Putty between the 2 bases, then pull the excess wiring thru the lamp base. Allow to dry fully for 24hrs to allow the metals to bond.

4) In the meantime, give the candle sleeves some rustic color with some dry brushing

5) I primed my whole lamp after 24hrs with some leftover orange I had laying around and then it took a good 2 cans of gloss black to cover it up nicely.

6) Add back on your candle sleeves, add your flickering bulbs, spider webs, crows etc....

Now you have a lamp that is heavy duty, 100% recycled and can plugin!!!!


----------

